# Gilt weiterhin bestandschutz wenn 70% der anlage umgebaut werden?



## maxi (23 November 2009)

Hallo,

gilt an einer anlage weiter Bestandschutz wenn 50-70% Umgebaut bzw. erneuert werden?
sogar die CPU getauscht wrd.


Grüße und danke für eine Antwort.


----------



## Homer79 (23 November 2009)

eigentlich nicht, nur wenn 1zu1 ein teil ausgetauscht wird.

http://www.elektrofachkraft.de/fachwissen/fachartikel/technik/bestandsschutz-bei-alteren-anlagen/

bei derartigen umbaumaßnahmen muss nach dem aktuellen stand der technik gebaut werden...


----------



## INST (23 November 2009)

Liegt eine wesentliche Änderung der Anlage vor ?


Wesentliche Änderungen sind:

Leistungserhöhung
Funktionsänderung
Erhöhung der Gefährdung für das Personal
Einbau von neuer Sicherheitstechnik
usw.
Nach dieser Definition liegt beim Umbau der CPU (z.B. von S5 auf S7) keine wesentliche Änderung vor

Gruß
INST


----------



## Klopfer (23 November 2009)

INST schrieb:


> Liegt eine wesentliche Änderung der Anlage vor ?
> 
> 
> Wesentliche Änderungen sind:
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. 

Entscheidend ist nicht die Menge der ausgetauschten Bauteile, sondern primär die auf den Umbau zurückzuführenden neuen Gefährdungen und die damit zusammenhängenden Maßnahmen die nach dem Umbau erforderlich sind, um die Gefährdunge in den Griff zu bekommen.

Die sog. "Wesentliche Veränderung" ist ein deutsches Phänomen, aber kein schlechtes! Grundsätzlich sollte sich jeder, der eine bestehende sichere Maschine umbaut darüber im Klaren sein, dass er durch diesen Umbau ggf. eine neue Maschine baut. Der Pasus der "wesentlichen Veränderung" sollte lediglich bewirken, dass die kreativen Menschen Gedanken machen BEVOR sie eine Maschine "verbessern".

Wichtig ist es, den Umbau und seine Folgen hinsichtlich der "wesentlichen Veränderung" unbedingt zu dokumentieren, auch wenn die Entscheidung gegen erneute CE-Kennzeichnung fällt. Denn jeder ist für das verantwortlich was er auf die Menschheit loslässt. Und den Vorwurf der groben Fahrlässigkeit widerlegt man eben am besten mit Dokumentation.

Gruß

Alex

P.S. Man möge sich hüten vor pauschalen Aussagen wie: Das ist IMMER eine Wesentliche Veränderung, oder das ist NIE eine wesentlichte Veränderung. Im Maschinenbau wie im Leben gibt es nicht nur Schwarz und Weiß, sonder viel "kommt drauf an..."


----------



## Andreas Koenig (24 November 2009)

Hallo,

bei der Frage nach einer "wesentlichen" Änderung  nach MAschR gehe ich nach einem quasi-offiziellen Interpretationspapier des BMA: 
http://www.ihk-ostbrandenburg.de/res.php?id=923
Da kommt man in vielen Fällen um ein neues CE-Verfahren herum.

Bei dem gern strapazierten "Bestandsschutz" gibt es aber 3 Probleme:
- es wird (oft ohne konkrete Analysen) angenommen, die Maschine habe die zum Zeitpunkt des Inverkehrbringens geltenden Arbeitsschutzvorschriften erfüllt.  Grad bei der Sicherheitstechnik hat man da bei einigen Herstellern teils grobe Fehler gemacht (selbst Pressensteuerungen über nicht fehlersichere SPS hab ich schon gesehen) 
- oft entsprechen Maschinen, bei denen sich der Betreiber auf "Bestandsschutz" beruft nicht den im Anhang 1 der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung definierten Mindestanforderungen an das sichere Betreiben der Maschine 
- bei der geplanten Umbaumaßnahme muss der Stand der Technik angewendet werden. Bei einer neuen CPU wohl kein Problem, aber schon wenn  z.B. bei einem SPS-Umbau bemerkt wird, dass nach PL d/e abzusichernde Risiken über eine nicht fehlersichere SPS ausgeführt werden. Da wäre es wohl Pflicht des fachkundigen Umbauers, den Betreiber auf die Gefahrenwuelle hinzuweisen und Abstellung zu verlangen.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## jabba (24 November 2009)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> - bei der geplanten Umbaumaßnahme muss der Stand der Technik angewendet werden. Bei einer neuen CPU wohl kein Problem, aber schon wenn  z.B. bei einem SPS-Umbau bemerkt wird, dass nach PL d/e abzusichernde Risiken über eine nicht fehlersichere SPS ausgeführt werden. Da wäre es wohl Pflicht des fachkundigen Umbauers, den Betreiber auf die Gefahrenwuelle hinzuweisen und Abstellung zu verlangen.
> 
> Gruss Andreas



Hast ja schon tolle Beiträge am ersten tag geschrieben, aber hier muss ich wiedersprechen.
Den Stand der Technik anzuwenden, wo hast Du das denn her ? Da kannst Du ja jede alte Maschine in die Tonne kloppen nur weil was angebaut werden soll.

Insgesamt ist gerade die Thematik "Umbau von Altmaschinen" ein heikles Thema. Wichtig ist hier, das wenn man in die Sicherheit eingreift darf diese auf keinen Fall schlechter werden wie vorher.
Hab vor ein paar Wochen noch eine Anlage mit 90KW Antrieb an der Königswelle gesehen ohne irgendeine Schutzeinrichtung . Jetzt will ich da mal als Beispiel eine Förderband ohne Einzugstelle/Klemmstelle usw anschliessen. Also Theoretische eine Leistungserhöhung. Wenn ich da den Stand der Technik umsetzen will , muss ich ein Safty_EY installieren .

Ich will das nicht kleinreden, aber man muss in solchen Fällen immer genau abwägen. Wenn ich z.B. eine alte Maschine umbaue, erhöhe ich immer die Sicherheit z.B. durch zweikanaligen Not-Halt und entsprechendem Relais. Aber was dahinter kommt, irgendwann kommt man an die Grenzen. Da kenne ich genug Möglichkeiten den "aktuellen Stand umzusetzen" aber es ist halt nicht machbar.

Hab hier ja noch vor kurzem im Stammtisch über so ein "Dings" berichtet. Ich hab das umgesetzt was technisch mit den Teilen machbar war, ist aber nicht Stand der Technik. Alles im allen ist die Maschine wesentlich sicherer , aber vorher ist keinem was aufgefallen und nie was passiert.....


----------



## Andreas Koenig (25 November 2009)

Hallo, Ja diesen Konflikt gibt es bei uns auch...ich denke aber schon, dass man zumindest bei dem neu gebauten Teil der Anlage den Stand der Technik einhalten muss. Was dahinter kommt kann man sicher nicht komplett auf einen neuen Stand bringen. Aber wie soll man ab nächstes Jahr die ISO 13849 umsetzen wenn man z.B. einen Schaltschrank neu baut, zu dem eine 16 Jahre alte Altmaschine gehört, wo Gefährdungen für die Kat. 3 erforderlich ist noch mit einkanaligen Türsicherheitsschaltern eines Typs abgesichert sind der bekanntermaßen mechanisch nicht zuverlässig ist, die unzulässigerweise auch noch als Türanschlag dienen, die Pneumatik nur über das Zuschaltventil der Wartungseinheit ausgeschaltet wird etc.  Das gibt dann bei einem schweren Unfall wahrscheinlich interessante Diskussionen wegen möglicher Fahrlässigkeit. Also da möchte ich den Stand der Technik nicht so in den Vordergrund stellen, eher die Mängelbeseitgung. Gruss Andreas


----------



## Beren (30 November 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Andreas Koenig (30 November 2009)

Allein die Tatsache, dass etwas nicht in einer Norm definiert ist, ist aber keine hinreichende Bedingung für die Nicht- Existenz von irgend etwas.

Wenn auch in der Praxis fälschlich in dem Sinne "die Maschine ist zwar bekanntermaßen gefährlich, aber wenn ich sie schon 10 Jahre so betreibe hab ich doch Bestandsschutz" argumentiert wird, besteht andererseits (im Gegensatz zu bestimmten überwachungs- und genehmigungsbedürftigen Anlagen) keine Verpflichtung, eine Maschine laufend auf dem Stand der Sicherheitstechnik zu halten  oder bei jeglichen Umbauten, die keine "wesentliche Änderung" i.S. der Maschinenrichtlinie darstellen, die gesamte Maschine auf einen den aktuellen Normen entsprechenden Stand nachzurüsten. Insofern gibt es das was landläufig und nciht "normgerecht" als "Bestandsschutz" bezeichnet wird durchaus. ...


----------



## Klopfer (1 Dezember 2009)

.... (Fortsetzung Andreas)

Der Bestandsschutz ergibt sich insbesodnere aus der Tatsache, dass eine ständige Nachbesserung einer bestehenden Maschine/Anlage unwirtschalftlich und unrealistisch wäre.

Allerdings muss ein Arbeitsmittel neben der Rechtslage zum Zeitpunkt des Inverkehrbringens immer zumindest den Grundanfordertungen des Anhang 1 BetrSichV entsprechen, was allerdings im Auge des Betrachters sprich der SiFa liegt (sofern denn überhaupt eine im Betrieb vorhanden). Anhand einer aktualisierten Gefährdungsbeurteilung wird in diesem Falle der Handlungsbedarf im Einzelfall durch den Betreiber ermittelt.

Auf der anderen Seite steht die "wesentliche Veränderung" gem. GPSG. Diese ist eine rein deutsche Entscheidung, auch wenn das österreichische Arbeitsinspektorat sich unserer Gesetzeslage in diesem Punkt anschließt. Die "wesentliche Veränderung" ist ein Gesetz gewordener "Stolperstein" der den Betreiber einer Anlage dazu bringen soll, sich Gedanken über einen Umbau zu machen BEVOR er die Maschine umbaut und "verbessert". Insbesondere Wechselwirkungen sind hier zu beachten!

In den meisten Fällen erfolgt ein Umbau durch eine beauftragte Firma (ggf. auch durch den ursprünglichen Hersteller der Maschine). Entscheidend ist nun ob infolge des Umfangs der Änderungen eine "wesentliche Veränderung" also quasi ein erneutes Inverkehrbringen einer Maschine entsteht, die die umgebaute Maschine als Basis hat. 

Die Verpflichtung sich über diese ggf. "wesentliche Veränderung" Gedanken zu machen liegt auf der Seite des Auftraggebers also in der Regel beim Betreiber. Wobei ihn der ausführende Betrieb ihn ggf. schriftlich auf seine Verpflichtungen hinweisen sollte!

Eine Risikobeurteilung kann nie schaden. Auch dann nicht, wenn im konkreten Falle zu dem Schluss gekommen wird, dass keine "wesentliche Veränderung" vorliegt. Denn derjenige, der die Veränderung plant und beauftragt übernimmt in jedem Fall die Verantwortung für sein handeln!

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Beren (1 Dezember 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Klopfer (1 Dezember 2009)

Beren schrieb:


> Leute, ich schrieb, der Bestandsschutz ist NIRGENDWO definiert. Dem Staatsanwaltschaft braucht man nicht mit diesem Begriff kommen, da er juristisch eine Luftnummer ist.
> 
> Was ich noch schrieb:
> 
> ...



*ACK*

Da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung. Das ist eben das Problem, wenn ein Begriff nicht sauber definiert ist. In meinem Verständnis bezog sich der "Bestandsschutz" tatsächlich auf die Frage, ob Maschinen quasi einer neuen Normen- oder Richtlinienlage nachgezogen werden müssen...

Das die aktuelle Normenlage bei Umbauten und Veränderungen einzuhalten ist, sollte selbstverständlich sein....

Also ist die Welt doch in Ordnung


----------



## Beren (2 Dezember 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Klopfer (2 Dezember 2009)

Beren schrieb:


> Jo, die Welt ist voll in Ordnung!
> 
> Wir hatten hier in der Firma einige mühselige Debatten über den Begriff "Bestandsschutz"...



*ROFL*

Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Neben der wesentlichen Veränderung ist wohl nur noch der Anlagen Not-Halt ähnlich explosiv. Den Schreibern der neuen MRL sei an dieser Stelle gedankt für Anhang 1 Kapitel 1.2.1. letzter Gedankenstrich 

Gruß

Alex


----------

